# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Nagłe odstawienie leków...

## Laura

Witam.
Mam zdiagnozowane migreny z aurą oraz KBG <klasterowe  bóle głowy > . 2 razy dziennie biorę nootropil 1200 i depakine chrono 300, wrazie bólu nootropil 2400 w saszetkach. Depakine biorę już ponad 2 lata, ale teraz od jakichś 2 tygodni powoduje ona wyłącznie senność i ,,głupotę,, ;/ uczę się i nic kompletnie nie umiem... 3 dni temu po prostu przestałam brać depakine, bo zależy mi na dobrych ocenach... Czy może się coś stać przez tak nagłe odstawienie leku? to chyba nie była duża dawka i w sumie kompletnie nie wiem po co mi neurolog to przepisał jak ja nie mam padaczki!!
Proszę o pomoc. pisałam już tu kiedyś w innej sprawie i nikt mi nie odpisał ;/ może chociaż tym razem...
Proszę

----------


## zacheusz112

Jeżeli nie masz padaczki,o ile to prawda, to nic wielkiego Ci raczej nie grozi,Jednakże metody leczenia wymagają, aby takie sytuacje konsultować z lekarzem prowadzącym.Też nie wiem po co Ci to przepisano jeżeli nie masz padaczki,tym bardziej że działanie tego leku nie jest do końca wyjaśnione,przypuszcza się tylko, że zapobiega incydentom padaczkowym.

----------


## Krzysztof

Depakine chrono 300, czyli walproinian sodu jest, owszem, lekiem przeciwpadaczkowym, jednak udowodniona jest w badaniach klinicznych również jego skuteczność w profilaktyce migreny, wykazano, że depakine zmniejsza częstość bólów głowy, ich nasilenie a także czas trwania. Jeśli bierzesz depakine od 2 lat, a masz wrażenie, że ogłupia Cię od 2 tygodni, efekt ten nie musi (choć może) być skutkiem zażywania tego preparatu. Spośród leków przeciwpadaczkowych obok topiramatu walproinian jest najczęściej stosowany w migenie, stwierdzienie, że przepisanie tego leku w przypadku braku padaczki jest błędem wynika z nieznajomości patofizjologii układu nerwowego i panujących obecnie standardów w neurologii. Fakt, że działanie tego leku nie jest do końca wyjaśnione wynika z różnych poglądów na temat mechanizmu działania - nie wiadomo do końca, czy walproinian hamuje rozkład GABA czy pobudza syntezę, a także jaki jest jego wpływ na pobudliwość neuronów poprzez działanie na kanały wapniowe i sodowe, tak czy inaczej pomimo nie wyjaśnionego działania leku jego skuteczność jest pewna i udowodniona.

----------


## KasiaLaura17

czyli nic mi nie będzie tak  :Smile: ? A co do tego , że to nie od leków to się nie zgodzę... odstawiłam już 4 dni temu i w piątek potrafiłąm poprawić prace klasową na 5 <wczesniej napisałam na 2 chodź się uczyłam> i dostać dwie 5 z angielskiego... czyli jednak od leków... potrafilam podejść do tego spokojnie a nie ledwo kojarząc co się dzieje wkoło i prawie płacząc ze strachu... dlamnie to było dziwne że tak nagle coś jest nie tak... ale widocznie na każdego działa inaczej  :Smile:

----------


## zacheusz112

> Depakine chrono 300, czyli walproinian sodu jest, owszem, lekiem przeciwpadaczkowym, jednak udowodniona jest w badaniach klinicznych również jego skuteczność w profilaktyce migreny, wykazano, że depakine zmniejsza częstość bólów głowy, ich nasilenie a także czas trwania. Jeśli bierzesz depakine od 2 lat, a masz wrażenie, że ogłupia Cię od 2 tygodni, efekt ten nie musi (choć może) być skutkiem zażywania tego preparatu. Spośród leków przeciwpadaczkowych obok topiramatu walproinian jest najczęściej stosowany w migenie, stwierdzienie, że przepisanie tego leku w przypadku braku padaczki jest błędem wynika z nieznajomości patofizjologii układu nerwowego i panujących obecnie standardów w neurologii. Fakt, że działanie tego leku nie jest do końca wyjaśnione wynika z różnych poglądów na temat mechanizmu działania - nie wiadomo do końca, czy walproinian hamuje rozkład GABA czy pobudza syntezę, a także jaki jest jego wpływ na pobudliwość neuronów poprzez działanie na kanały wapniowe i sodowe, tak czy inaczej pomimo nie wyjaśnionego działania leku jego skuteczność jest pewna i udowodniona.


Jeżeli Ty,jako "Znawca" patofizjologii układu nerwowego,jako leczenie standardowe w bólach migrenowych stosowałbyś u młodych ludzi,którzy potrzebują pełną świadomość intelektualną, ze względu na nauczanie,a w dodatku u dziewcząt ,leki tego typu,zawierające kwas walproinowy,to tylko pogratulować,PANIE DOKTORZE!!!

----------


## Krzysztof

Migrena to uciążliwa dolegliwość, mogąca sama w sobie w znaczny sposób utrudnić funkcjonowanie, zwłaszcza młodej, uczącej się osobie. Nie do końca satysfakcjonujące wyniki leczenia tej choroby skłoniły do poszukiwania ratunku w innych grupach leków niż klasyczne i tu okazało się, że dobre rezultaty mogą być uzyskane w przypadku stosowania leków przeciwpadaczkowych. Neurolog, który decyduje się na zastosowanie takiego leczenia prawdopodobnie nie robiłby tego, gdyby częstotliwość napadów i czas ich trwania nie były duże, powinien zostać on poinformowany o wystąpieniu działań niepożądanych i to do niego, jako specjalisty, powinna należeć decyzja o modyfikacji leczenia. Podważanie autorytetu lekarza prowadzącego, burzenie zaufania do niego oraz namawianie do odstawienia rzekomo niesłusznie przepisanego leku nie wydają się być postępowaniem odpowiednim. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zacheusz112

> Migrena to uciążliwa dolegliwość, mogąca sama w sobie w znaczny sposób utrudnić funkcjonowanie, zwłaszcza młodej, uczącej się osobie. Nie do końca satysfakcjonujące wyniki leczenia tej choroby skłoniły do poszukiwania ratunku w innych grupach leków niż klasyczne i tu okazało się, że dobre rezultaty mogą być uzyskane w przypadku stosowania leków przeciwpadaczkowych. Neurolog, który decyduje się na zastosowanie takiego leczenia prawdopodobnie nie robiłby tego, gdyby częstotliwość napadów i czas ich trwania nie były duże, powinien zostać on poinformowany o wystąpieniu działań niepożądanych i to do niego, jako specjalisty, powinna należeć decyzja o modyfikacji leczenia. Podważanie autorytetu lekarza prowadzącego, burzenie zaufania do niego oraz namawianie do odstawienia rzekomo niesłusznie przepisanego leku nie wydają się być postępowaniem odpowiednim. Pozdrawiam.


Proszę swoje uwagi pisać po dokładnym zapoznaniu się z moimi komentarzami,ponieważ piszesz po prostu bzdury.
Gdzie jest mowa o namawianiu do odstawiania leku,gdzie jest mowa o podważaniu autorytetu,burzeniu zaufania.
 "Jednakże metody leczenia wymagają, aby takie sytuacje konsultować z lekarzem prowadzącym."
Czy te słowa napisane w odpowiedzi na pytanie tejże osoby są burzeniem autorytetu?
Więc proszę sobie darować takie komentarze.
Wiem troszeczkę o takich  lekach,jak i ich działaniu,więc nie piszę tego bezmyślnie.
Znam również dzisiejszy schemat leczenia,oraz to jak są przepisywane leki przez lekarzy,niejednokrotnie pozyskanych pewnymi korzyściami przez niektóre firmy farmaceutyczne,i tendencyjnym wypisywaniem leków z korzyścią dla pewnych firm.
Znam to z własnego przykładu.Myślę zresztą że nie muszę się tłumaczyć,ponieważ zawsze robię to co nakazuje rozsądek.
Z drugiej strony znam trochę środowisko lekarskie,i niestety nie zawsze to co się słyszy w mediach,czy nawet w gabinetach,odpowiada rzeczywistości.Chcesz dalej dyskutować w tym względzie,zapraszam.Z pewnością jesteś jeszcze młodym człowiekiem,i życie Cię niejednego nauczy.Że nie zawsze białe jest białe,a czarne to czarne.

----------


## KasiaLaura17

a co oznacza ,,a w dodatku u dziewcząt,, ?? Czy ten lek może mieć jakiś wpływ na np moje dzieci w przyszłości <które chce mieć mimo choroby...> Teraz to się zmartwiłam ;/

----------


## zacheusz112

> a co oznacza ,,a w dodatku u dziewcząt,, ?? Czy ten lek może mieć jakiś wpływ na np moje dzieci w przyszłości <które chce mieć mimo choroby...> Teraz to się zmartwiłam ;/


Co do przyszłości to raczej nie chcę się wypowiadać.
Jednak lek ten może powodować zaburzenia hormonalne powodujące nieregularne miesiączkowanie lub jego ustanie,mlekotok,zaburzenia czynności tarczycy.W czasie ciąży to już jest podwyższone ryzyko,ponieważ może dojść do uszkodzenia płodu.Nie zaleca się więc stosowania tego leku u kobiet w ciąży.Nie wiem ile Pani sobie liczy lat i nie jestem tego ciekawy,jednak chodzi mi o to że lekarz kierujący się dobrem pacjenta,z obowiązku powinien poinformować zwłaszcza kobiety,o ryzyku zażywania tego leku w przypadku zajścia w ciążę.Czy to zrobił?Sama ulotka to trochę za mało,ponieważ może być przez każdego różnie interpretowana.
Nie twierdzę że ryzyko tych zaburzeń jest u Pani akurat duże,ale profesjonalne podejście do leczenia wymaga pewnych wyjaśnień ze strony kierującego tym leczeniem i przepisującego takie leki.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## KasiaLaura17

Wiek to nie tajemnica <myślałam że napisałam...> Mam 17 lat... rocznikiem... bo kończę dopiero w listopadzie... Proszę mi odpowiedzieć czy to moze powodować bezpłodność? jeśli tak wole mieć dzieci teraz a potem po prostu umrzeć z bólu niż nie mieć dzieci wcale... teraz to już ich na pewno nie będę brała...

----------


## zacheusz112

> Wiek to nie tajemnica <myślałam że napisałam...> Mam 17 lat... rocznikiem... bo kończę dopiero w listopadzie... Proszę mi odpowiedzieć czy to moze powodować bezpłodność? jeśli tak wole mieć dzieci teraz a potem po prostu umrzeć z bólu niż nie mieć dzieci wcale... teraz to już ich na pewno nie będę brała...


Proszę sobie nie brać tego tak poważnie,starałem się odpowiedzieć na pytania i zwrócić uwagę na działania niepożądane tego leku,które jak wspomniałem nie u każdego mogą wystąpić.Jak napisałem w pierwszym moim komentarzu,leczenie powinno się kontynuować w porozumieniu z lekarzem.Co do bezpłodności to się trochę nie zrozumieliśmy.Zażywanie tego leku w czasie ciąży może powodować uszkodzenie płodu a nie bezpłodność.To ostatnie zdanie napisane przez Panią jest troszeczkę irracjonalne.Myślę że z powodu wieku,wszystkie decyzje dotyczące przyszłości powinna Pani omawiać z rodzicami,ponieważ jak na razie to oni ponoszą za Panią odpowiedzialność.
Myślę że z mojej strony mogę uważać temat za wyczerpany.
Pozdrawiam.

----------

